# Gansta...HELP!



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Well Guys..over the Christmas Holidays, I decided to dedicate some time to try and learn to shoot gangsta style again. So I dug out my HTS, learned how to make lanyards and put some bands on it.

It's just not happening for me. I was wondering if someone could direct me to a video that addresses some of the problems I'm having like ...the top of the prong blocking the target.. Starting out, I'm only shooting at 15'. I watched a lot of Bill Hays and just can't get the hang of it.




















Thanks


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

. I did manage to do this while trying different forms. Now I know what the lanyard is for. When you sling your hand from pain..you don't hit anybody while the slingshot is flying thru the air! LOL


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If the fork is blocking the the target you need to need to adjust something - anchor, strength of bands or ammo size.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> If the fork is blocking the the target you need to need to adjust something - anchor, strength of bands or ammo size.


Ok..so I need to find a anchor for closer range to start with.. and adjust as I back up? ...I guess it would be similar to string walking with a bow.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

That HTS is a handful with a nice wide fork gap. Are you shooting TTF? Either way, you must be anchoring up under you cheekbone if you are shooting low. Drop that anchor down to maybe the corner of your mouth and this will raise your shot mucho. Think of a teeter-totter, you on one end, and point of impact on the other.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Can you post some additional information?

A photo of how you are gripping your HTS?

Are you shooting OTT or TFF?

Reference point aiming or instinctive?

Details re: ammo and band set up?

Pouch?


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Y'all really came through for me! I went down the check lists from Grandpa Grumpy and Tabor8man,changing things here and there. And on the anchor... the Teeter-Totter explanation from SJAaz got me right in the ball park! LOL

Once I got to noticing I was hitting to the right...( I marked those in black) I went from TTF to OTTand it brought me more in line. Is there a difference between the two that caused that or is it just the way I was shooting? 
Special Thanks Guys!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Probably you.....Practice, practice, practice... Feels good to solve a problem does it not? There will be other speed bumps come along the road of flippery, but you'll solve them as they come. wait till you start tinkering with your release. It's mind numbing the amount of trouble you can get into.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> Probably you.....Practice, practice, practice... Feels good to solve a problem does it not? There will be other speed bumps come along the road of flippery, but you'll solve them as they come. wait till you start tinkering with your release. It's mind numbing the amount of trouble you can get into.


LOL ..I can only imagine. Been shooting bows for years, and still have to work on the release. One thing about the anchor point I'm using..it's real close to the one I use on my longbows. But yeah..it feels good to have some hope! I think I'm gonna need a smaller fork though. The stretch on this one is a little much.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Twisted Branch said:


> Well Guys..over the Christmas Holidays, I decided to dedicate some time to try and learn to shoot gangsta style again. So I dug out my HTS, learned how to make lanyards and put some bands on it.
> 
> It's just not happening for me. I was wondering if someone could direct me to a video that addresses some of the problems I'm having like ...the top of the prong blocking the target.. Starting out, I'm only shooting at 15'. I watched a lot of Bill Hays and just can't get the hang of it.
> 
> ...


I got you... (hopefully)


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks Seb! Great help with the vid...I'm gonna start over and refocus..I had some things right...Well kinda..LOL


----------

